# Hello everyone



## Lifescocktail (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello everyone!
After reading posts "in the shadows" I decided joining you to share this makeup addiction 
See you around!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 9, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Catsandra94 (Apr 19, 2017)

I just want to say I am so *HAPPY* that I found this site it has been so helpful for me!
since I'm still a newbie I'm trying to figure out how to add my profile picture and make a post? Help please!! Thank you so much!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 19, 2017)

Catsandra94 said:


> I just want to say I am so *HAPPY* that I found this site it has been so helpful for me!
> since I'm still a newbie I'm trying to figure out how to add my profile picture and make a post? Help please!! Thank you so much!



 Welcome!

To add an avatar or profile pic: Go to your user control panel (https://www.specktra.net/usercp.php). On the left, under My Profile, click either "Edit Profile Picture" (for a profile picture) or "Edit Avatar" (this is the pic that shows up in posts).

And you _did_ make a post! What happened was that it ended up in a moderation queue for whatever reason. (Sometimes that happens with newer members, as we get spammers.) It's been approved and moved to a different section.


----------



## Catsandra94 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you!! ??????


----------



## NatalieBoucher (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello everyone.


----------



## devskinclinic (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks
My name is Devesh and I'm a Dermatologist in Lucknow.

(mod note: no personal links in main forum posts, please.)


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!
I am new as well


----------

